# Bundesbank To Commence Repatriating Gold From New York Fed



## jimdoc (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-01-14/it-begins-bundesbank-commence-repatriating-gold-new-york-fed


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jan 15, 2013)

:shock: Reading the comments section was very interesting, to say the least. Thanks for posting Jim!


----------



## butcher (Jan 16, 2013)

If all the gold in the world, was distributed evenly among all of the people, how much would each person have to trade for bread?
. 
Humanity has just hit the 7 billion mark. That leaves just under 24 grams of gold to each person on planet earth.

Do you have your ¾ ounce of gold buried, if you buried more consider yourself a rich man in the world.

http://www.numbersleuth.org/worlds-gold/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_reserve


Looks like faith in our money system, is losing ground quickly, this reminds me of the depression, run on banks for money that soon was no longer there.

Run on Gold held in the country’s reserves does not surprise me, I just wonder if it is actually still there, or if you would just not find another piece of paper with IOU behind the vault doors.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2013)

It Will Take The Fed Seven Years To Deliver 300 Tons Of German Gold

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-01-16/it-will-take-fed-seven-years-deliver-300-tons-german-gold?page=1

http://demonocracy.info/infographics/world/gold/gold.html


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 17, 2013)

The genie is out of the bottle now!

It will be interesting to see who follows suit and how quickly they can get delivery.

Don't part with any of your gold.


----------

